# Montana 2019



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Anyone else headed to Montana next year?

Some good friends and I are heading out for a Elk Drop Camp for rifle season -- late October through early November. We'll each have a deer tag as well. First day and last day will be a 15-18 mile pack on horseback to our camp. 

Recently ordered a Tikka T3x Lite with Stainless barrel in 300 Win Mag. Pairing it with a Leupold VX-6HD 4-24x52mm. 

Quite a bit of gear I can utilize from past trips, but looking to grab a few new items including midweight outler layer, boots, and sleeping bag among other things.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

A Montana hunt depends on whether or not I get pulled in the limited draw unit I would like to hunt. After three misfires I'm hoping this will finally be the year.

From the distance you are going to pack in it sounds like a wilderness hunt, Bob Marshall maybe? If it is and your camp is near the river, bring a fishing rod.

Concerning the long trip into camp. A word to the wise, don't try to ride the whole trip unless you are a seasoned horseman. What worked for me was to ride 'til my seat was sore, walk 'til I stretched out, then rode again 'til I got uncomfortable. Using that method I was able to hunt the next day without discomfort.

You are going to love your rifle of choice. I purchased the same one three years ago and it is a tack driver. First two animals were 6x6 bulls at 320 yds and 270 yds. The animal shot at 320 yards went about 10 to 15 yds. and the animal shot 270 yards staggered a few feet. Both were broadsided with Remington corelokt 180 gr. bullets. I put a Nikon 2x10 BDC on mine and am happy with it. If you are hunting in the Bob much of it is dense timber so the shooting may be relatively close. Good Luck. FM


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Sounds like you have a great hunt planned. Nice rifle choice too. I know planning is half the fun and excitement. We hope to hear more about your hunt and certaining want to get report with pictures when you get back. Congratulations on booking your trip!


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

My partner and I are thinking of going back to MT again. This time we want to take our grown sons......they have better lungs and backs in case we shoot something. The last couple of trips have been do it yourself style hunts. I would like to do a drop camp this time. Would you mind PMing me the outfit you guys are using? If it takes a few years to get in then this would be perfect. Got to do this before we get to old to get around. I love sitting on top of those mountains and glassing.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

I will recommend Kenetrek boots, whole heartedly!!! Do not make the mistake of taking flat lander boots. When I went on my wilderness hunt in the Bob Marshall in 2014, I purchased the Kentrek mountain extremes and I was the only guy (out of 7) not trying to get my boots as close to the stove as possible at night.. They are very side stiff and require a lot of breaking in but they are very protective regarding rolling your ankles.
If you were a little closer, I would have no problem with you checking mine out or trying them on (size 10.5, also bought insulated ones in size 11)


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Also, investigate the classifieds at rokslide.com. I have bought a ton of Sitka gear (used and some new with tags) for well below retail. Bought my insulated Kenetrek boots from this website for @ half price (slightly used).


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

If you get new boots for the hunt, I can't stress the importance of breaking them in before your hunt!


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

if We draw a License I will be back in Montana again this year.
I retired my Remington Model 700 in 300 Win Mag. a couple of years ago to get a lighter weight Rifle. I went with the Tikka T3 Lite in 30-06, nice Rifles.

Kevin


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Considering a MT whitetail hunt if I can recruit a friend or two.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

thill said:


> Considering a MT whitetail hunt if I can recruit a friend or two.


Finding a serious friend or 2 is usually the problem.
guys talk the talk but back out when it comes time to put the money up for the license.
or even back out after they have the license.
finding dependable partners is challenging, at -least for me.
I only Elk hunt, but there are some decent whitetails in MT.
personally I would consider SD or Neb. too, I see good bucks in both.

Kevin


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Well got my rifle in and scope mounted. Gonna have to get the range and see if it favors any of these rounds.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

goodworkstractors said:


> Well got my rifle in and scope mounted. Gonna have to get the range and see if it favors any of these rounds.


You're another lefty!


----------



## DWBMontana (Nov 22, 2018)

I live in Montana, so, yep, I will be hunting next fall, actually still hunting this fall a bit, lol. I have heard apps were up 30% from NR in Wyo, I am sure apps will be up in Montana also.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

I am headed for Wyoming next fall, that is if I draw a tag. Bought PP for antelope for next yr. Should draw, we'll 
See. I don't need PP for muleys as we hunt a lease on Private property, and was told by lease holder those who hunt the lease will draw 100%. That's something I didn't know, I've always applied in drawing and always get a tag.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Forest Meister said:


> You're another lefty!


One here also


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

I will be heading out there for my 1st time!! I will be doing a one week(3rd week) bow hunt on land that DWBMontana had offered earlier. So far its just me and my SIL dlawerence1 from this site(still looking for a couple of hunters to join us). He has elk hunted a couple times, this will be my 1st elk hunt and I cant wait!!


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

If anyone is into podcasts, I highly recommend Traditional Bowhunting and wilderness podcast. Episode 297.

He gives a great monologue about picking the right hunting partners for out of state hunts. The episode is discussing out of state whitetail....but that segment is spot on. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

bigbucks160 said:


> I will be heading out there for my 1st time!! I will be doing a one week(3rd week) bow hunt on land that DWBMontana had offered earlier. So far its just me and my SIL dlawerence1 from this site(still looking for a couple of hunters to join us). He has elk hunted a couple times, this will be my 1st elk hunt and I cant wait!!


3rd week of September?

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DWBMontana (Nov 22, 2018)

I believe he is referring to the 3rd week of the bow season, sept. 21-27th.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

GVDocHoliday said:


> 3rd week of September?
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk





DWBMontana said:


> I believe he is referring to the 3rd week of the bow season, sept. 21-27th.


Sorry GVDoc 3rd week of bow season and Dave thanks for posting the dates. 

Randy


----------

